# Tunability?



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm contemplating a move to the W8 Passat, and all it's goodness.
But, I need to have something I can play with...if it ain't broke, I'll fix it! How much room for tinker is there with the W8 engine? What's even available for it? How much additional power can it handle before bad things start to happen to it?
Thanks...


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Tunability? (Iago)*

The initial prototypes were around 300 hp but was detuned as not to step on the A6 4.2's toes. A chip & CAI supposedly take it to 300hp. I'm waiting on my GIAC chip. It will be dyno'ed before & after. Actually the chip for mine (6 speed) is supposedly ready but PES has been trying to arrange a 4 wheel dyno session, GIAC (Garret) wants to see the power curve stock and with what he's written to see if there's any more in it before he finalizes it. Stay tuned....


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Tunability? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Wow...30hp out of a CAI and a chip...that's about what we get with most 1.8T chips. Not too shabby... I figured with most NA engines a chip MAYBE got you 10hp.
Definitely keep me informed on how the chipping goes for you!!!


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Tunability? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_The initial prototypes were around 300 hp but was detuned as not to step on the A6 4.2's toes. A chip & CAI supposedly take it to 300hp. I'm waiting on my GIAC chip. It will be dyno'ed before & after. Actually the chip for mine (6 speed) is supposedly ready but PES has been trying to arrange a 4 wheel dyno session, GIAC (Garret) wants to see the power curve stock and with what he's written to see if there's any more in it before he finalizes it. Stay tuned....

Where can I find this magic chip, any web sites???? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Tunability? (W8-4Motion)*

Try WETT or GIAC.....
AWE Tuning, PES........


----------



## Donty (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Tunability? (Iago)*

Usually VW understate the power output of the engines. According VWAG product technical the W8 has always struggled to meet its quoted 275 PS.
Probably not much help in tuning it - but may be a reason by you might struggle to get the expected gains?


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Tunability? (Donty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Donty* »_Usually VW understate the power output of the engines. According VWAG product technical the W8 has always struggled to meet its quoted 275 PS.
Probably not much help in tuning it - but may be a reason by you might struggle to get the expected gains? 

?????????


----------

